# Maple nut bowl



## Barb (May 18, 2021)

This is a nut bowl and hammer made out of maple burl. The grain on this wood is insane! The handle was stabilized so it'll be nice and hard to withstand all the abuse it will hopefully go through. I left the live edge on both pieces to make it a little more rustic looking. I wet sanded and finished it with Doctor's Woodshop walnut oil and wax.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Arn213 (May 18, 2021)

Absolute gorgeous Barb! WOW.....I just drooled on my bib!

What are the measurements?

Arn

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (May 18, 2021)

As functional as it appears to be, it would be a sin to fill that with nuts and hide that stunning wood!

Beautiful bowl and hammer. Can't stop looking at it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (May 18, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Absolute gorgeous Barb! WOW.....I just drooled on my bib!
> 
> What are the measurements?
> 
> Arn


Thanks Arn! I knew I was forgetting something. The bowl is 10.25" x 4.5" and the hammer is 6.25" tall, 4" wide and 1.4" thick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 18, 2021)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (May 18, 2021)

Spectacular Barb! I agree with Tim, no nuts in that or anything else that hides the beauty within!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (May 18, 2021)

Beautiful piece of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 18, 2021)

That is totally awesome Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 18, 2021)

Seriously beautiful! I am awestruck! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 18, 2021)

What everybody above said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 18, 2021)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 18, 2021)

Wow! That's Purdy to the MAX!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (May 18, 2021)

Now that's phenomenal. So beautiful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 19, 2021)

insane

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 19, 2021)

WOW!! That is amazing! Awesome work barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deputydawg (May 19, 2021)

That is amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice.!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 27, 2021)

That is great work on an incredible piece of wood! Absolutely stunning grain!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Jun 27, 2021)

It looks amazing

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

